

Build a custom web page or database for free with webepags - jododerek
http://www.webepags.com

======
tstegart
Its not very intuitive. Right now the design (especially the font) makes you
look shady. Are you shady? You don't tell me you're not. In fact, you don't
tell me much at all. Am I even a customer you're looking for? What can your
service do for me? I think you need to work on the marketing side a bit.

~~~
wvl
Shady? Looks like incompetent to me -- from the blog:

The site is back up. The server probably got overheated because it worked this
morning when we booted it up. Turning it off for a night helped!

~~~
tstegart
I was giving them the benefit of the bootstrapping doubt. But they don't seem
to be around to talk about it.

